# Rear Left\Right Side light not working....



## Runz (Nov 1, 2010)

I had someone originally disable DRL and allow me to use my remote to lower my windows. Ever since the moment they did that i get a message when I start the car that "Rear left side light not working" and the same for the right. Its really annoying. I have since gotten a cable of my own and changed my instruments to EU and enabled FTP with High beam, but I am still plagued by this problem. 

Does anyone have an idea what that means as all the lights are functioning fine months later? If not, How can i reset the car so i can see if it goes away?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Start with posting an Auto-Scan, we should have enough data to work with then.


----------



## Runz (Nov 1, 2010)

I am guessing you want this information here for the lights part. If you need the whole thing just let me know. 

The right front fog is currently disconnected but will be reconnected today when my new housing comes in.







Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AA HW: 3C0 937 049 AA
Component: Bordnetz-SG H45 1402 
Revision: 00H45000 Serial number: 00000002265515
Coding: 878F8F21400418000014000000140000000877005C0000
Shop #: WSC 25807 128 54158
VCID: 68D4705222E3

Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 25807 

3 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 52367 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 52367 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 54704 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON


----------



## Runz (Nov 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

They want a full scan so they know what they are dealing with.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Runz said:


> I had someone originally disable DRL and allow me to use my remote to lower my windows. Ever since the moment they did that i get a message when I start the car that "Rear left side light not working" and the same for the right. Its really annoying. I have since gotten a cable of my own and changed my instruments to EU and enabled FTP with High beam, but I am still plagued by this problem.
> 
> *Does anyone have an idea what that means as all the lights are functioning fine months later? If not, How can i reset the car so i can see if it goes away?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, please post the complete scan ... but I have the feeling this is a Mk5 Golf based on the lack of 53 (EPB) module and with rear wiper.


----------



## Runz (Nov 1, 2010)

2006 GTi, Package 2 no Nav. (I believe)
I hope this is the right log.
I have an aftermarket head unit in the car, but it was in the car long before the issues started.


Wednesday,15,June,2011,17:49:48:13014
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56

VIN: WVWFV71K56W097111 Mileage: 58600km/36412miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E3015224
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 05087 444 84550
VCID: 254A39669571

3 Faults Found:
004248 - Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Position Sensor (G336): Open or Short to Plus 
P1098 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 57279 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:52:08

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4562 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 61.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 51.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Basic Setting not Completed 
P3137 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 57604 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 55.0°C
Temperature: 54.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V

008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open 
P2004 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 57619 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 13:23:26

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 93.0°C
Temperature: 53.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.446 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 C HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1115 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000511070155
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 142C74A24EEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 71E21D361139

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 BE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0808 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6BDE0F5E3315

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AA HW: 3C0 937 049 AA
Component: Bordnetz-SG H45 1402 
Revision: 00H45000 Serial number: 00000002265515
Coding: 878F8F21400418000014000000140000000877005C0000
Shop #: WSC 25807 128 54158
VCID: 68D4705222E3

Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 25807 

3 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 52367 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 52367 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 54704 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E4038423
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5ECF5EF395

3 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 39209 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:28:23

02788 - Internal Communications Error 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 39209 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:28:22

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000010
Bin. Bits: 00000000

01304 - Radio 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 46243 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD033RRD 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3972E51609C9

Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

3 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (G453) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent - MIL ON
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7AF03A1A4C4F

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0009203
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 346CD4222EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 2800105B180850
Coding: 7F0F03600F0000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2A50CA5AFC6F

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 52
Mileage: 45948 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:19:20

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 46243 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T14LQ02
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDFAB106DD61

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346CD4222EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2389 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3668EE2A38D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336ED73E2BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AS HW: 1K0 959 433 AS
Component: 02 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 939006885103083F2D04058FB0080A0480A440
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 8102CDF6A199

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2389 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3776E32E3FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4EC9422EE2B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Runz (Nov 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't see anything extremely alarming about the coding but I believe the normal factory 09 configuration for this vehicle would have been: 

178F8F214004180000140000001400000028770B5C0000

Paste that in and check the results. Have you checked the bulbs themselves to make sure this wasn't a fluke? 

Those brake/tail bulbs are single filament and incorrect bulbs can cause odd/intermittent faults. Also, the early Jetta 5 (similar modules with slightly different rear bulb holders) often flagged false bulb faults. Ex: LF side-marker bulb in the bumper set LR tail fault and MFA display warning. The side of the car was correct, but not the front/rear.


----------



## Runz (Nov 1, 2010)

Last week I actually changed out the taillights with some smoked ones and in the process changed EVERY bulb in the read end. Still the light is on. 

I will try that default coding and see how it does.


----------



## Runz (Nov 1, 2010)

If I just wanted that light off what would I do?


----------

